
Apple announces WWDC: June 6-10, preview of OS X & iOS - mattparcher
http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2011/03/28wwdc.html
======
kgutteridge
Good to see we got more notice than the 40 days last year, which made it a
royal pain for anyone coming from the Worldwide part of this developer
conference.

Whilst an expensive trip if it is anywhere near as useful as it was in 2009,
its well worth it.

If it sells out, you have to wonder whether the developer part of the
conference should be ticketed separately from the keynote, as I would happily
miss the keynote for access to the information.

------
daimyoyo
I'm learning the iOS SDK and I think I'd truly benefit from attending, but the
$1600 price is WAY out of what I can reasonably afford. So does Apple ever
offer reduced rates for people just starting out? Seems to me that'd be a wise
investment on their part. After all, if they offer seats for 75% off, and just
one person makes a blockbuster app, they'll more than make the difference up
in app store and or iAds fees.

~~~
mattparcher
If you’re a registered developer, the session videos and materials will be on
iTunes, after some delay.

~~~
stevejohnson
In recent years the delay has gone from months, to a month, to weeks, to a
week, to mere days. This year, I wouldn't be surprised if they weren't online
the day after they were given.

~~~
jonhendry
And the price for the videos went from $500 for 2009 to $0 for 2010.

------
maguay
The question is, will iOS become more like OS X, or will OS X become still
more like iOS? Or is it finally time to look forward to OS Xi?

~~~
Skroob
The developer preview of Lion makes it pretty clear which way things are
heading. I wouldn't expect much deviation from that on the Mac side. I'll be
interested to see what they're planning for iOS 5 though.

------
JCB_K
I think it's funny that tickets are $1599. That will definitely attract more
people than when it would be $1600.

~~~
fredoliveira
actually, it will. A good read:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psychological_pricing>

~~~
JCB_K
I know the concept of price ending, but my point is that 1. WWDC sells out
anyway, and 2. It's mainly companies paying their developers to go here.

~~~
Skroob
Your second point might be technically accurate, but there's a very large
contingent of indie developers, like myself, with 1-5 employees that shoulder
all the cost ourselves.

------
mcritz
I’m greatful the announcement has enough lead time to book a flight and a
hotel.

------
38leinad
Will be my first time at the conference. Don't know anybody, but really
looking forward to meet some nice people and get some first-hand knowledge!
:-D

~~~
chicagobob
I highly recommend you read Jeff LaMarche's WWDC survival guide.
[http://iphonedevelopment.blogspot.com/2011/03/wwdc-first-
tim...](http://iphonedevelopment.blogspot.com/2011/03/wwdc-first-timer-
survival-guide-2011.html)

------
spearo77
Incredibly, it's already sold out!

<https://twitter.com/jury/status/52503970022817792>

------
koko775
Argh, If only I could afford it. All of my money is tied up by sending it home
to support my parents. :(

------
jchrisa
This will be my first WWDC. :)

------
jonhendry
I'll be there. My first developer conference since NeXTWorld Expo 1994.

------
aj700
My 'The question is' is: Will Lion demand 1GB, 1.5GB or 2GB or RAM?! I mean
absolute minimal install requrements, not ideal ones.

~~~
Zev
You can answer that question by looking at what the oldest 64-bit machine was
and seeing how little ram you could buy one with.

